# General > Politics >  Ed Miliband/SDLP hypocrisy?

## Rheghead

Ed says he will not form a coalition or work with the SNP because he doesn't want to work with a party that wants to break up the UK.  But he will work with the SDLP that want to break up the UK?  Why the double standard?  ::

----------


## tonkatojo

Have you asked him personally ? if not why not.

----------

